# Why Study or Cross-Train in the FMAs?



## Guro Harold (Mar 12, 2006)

What are some of the top selling points to why someone should study or cross-train in  the FMAs?

 Also, what are some of the reasons why some could only study the FMAs?


----------



## Miles (Mar 19, 2006)

As someone who studies Kali as a secondary art (primary being Taekwondo), I can say without reservation that I enjoy the training with single/double sticks, stick and knife. I also enjoy the difference in emphasis in empty hand drills.

Coming from an art which does not have weapons, I find the stick/cane to be the most accessible weapon.  To be able to use it effectively is extremely practical in my opinion.

I think it is interesting to see and compare how different arts respond to the same attack.  This paradigm shift has benefited my Taekwondo.  For me, this is what Prof. Presas meant when he said the "art within your art."

Miles


----------



## Carol (Mar 19, 2006)

In Black Belt Club at my Kenpo school, I've learned how to do some stick drills.  Just from that exposure, I like it a lot.  To me, the art seems very practical...as do the defenses against the different types of weapons.

The moves that I have learned seem to "fit" with Kenpo quite well.  I'd like to learn more about FMAs as I get more comforatble with my own art.  I'm intrigued by the possibilites that could grow from cross-training.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 19, 2006)

Training in the FMA's offer a different perspective. 

It also offers weapons training from day one.

It offers additional inputs (* as does cross training in any art *), to add to your matrix of techniques. It should be complimentary to your existing training.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Training in the FMA's offer a different perspective.
> 
> It also offers weapons training from day one.
> 
> It offers additional inputs (* as does cross training in any art *), to add to your matrix of techniques. It should be complimentary to your existing training.


 
I definately agree with Rich above and also that the FMA really compliment other arts well.  That is just one reason why they are so very, very special.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Wes Tasker (Mar 21, 2006)

> Also, what are some of the reasons why some could only study the FMAs?


 
...because they are, in the end, martial arts unto themselves with as much depth and breadth as all the other ones.  Even though people seek the FMA to "cross-train" in for weapons etc., they are more than just some stick drills and knife patterns to add to whatever art you do.

I'm glad people find whatever they are looking for by adding some things from the Filipino Martial Arts to whatever art they consider their base.  But I feel this trend can sometimes paint the FMA with a broad brush of being something you 'only' study to pick up a couple of things.

Granted, I'm a little biased, but I think it's important to always keep in mind that the FMA are whole systems and styles unto themselves.

-wes tasker


----------

